# Spider Pod (Crafty?)



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

As many of you know I am working on some Death Trees that will be "supports" for my buffet table. I live in Florida and we have been having our share of rain, wind and hurricane threats. It has been hard to work on the trees since I am doing them in Monster Mud....working outside and drying is a problem. So un-intentionally I started another project ...not on my list of to-do's. And I created a Spider Pod. A couple of people here and there have asked me how to do them. It is moron easy....just time consuming and 
10 star dangerous ..since it involves the deadly GLUE GUN.
Here is a pic:









Feel free to ad lib your supplies or how to , to your own style..this was just a rainy day afternoon project and this is how I did it.

Supplies: 1 liter coke bottle or other plastic jug like a milk jug
some rope...not sure what size see picture for idea
1 washer
excto knife or sissors
old mattress pad / quilting pad/ or batting
cheese cloth or net type of material 
Fuzzy yarn ( I bought mine at Dollar Store $1.00)
Glue Gun
Glue Sticks.









2. Take label and top off of container.
Cut a hole in side of container...









3. Feed a piece of rope through the container top and out the hole.
Thread the washer threw and knot it so that it won't pull back through the top
I put some hot glue around the knot before pulling it taunt and then put a little down the top. ( I am a hot glue over kill nut.) 

















Glue Gun works best on plastic on a LOW setting. THe High setting might 
warp the plastic...but in this case , it won't matter because we are covering it.
NOTE ABOUT HOT GLUE.....BE CAREFUL IT IS HOT AND BURNS SKIN.....
It is common sense. BUt you just don't know how many times I put my fingers right in the hot glue mashing something dow. I have blisters.
Run a line of hot glue down the center of the container and around one side of the cut out hole and down to the bottom.








Take a premeasured piece of mattress padding/quilter's batting and glue edge down the length of the container, covering at least 1/2 the cut out area.








Make slits in the material covering the hole and CAREFULLY HOT GLUE THE 
Flap to the inside of the container. Yes, I would suggest if you figure out another way to wrap the flap inside ( with tape maybe?) you could save
a burn blister or your excato knife "poker" from getting glue all over it.

Finish wrapping the container around gluing as necessary and doing the same with the cutting out the hole area. Then dab hot glue around the bottom of the container and glue down the bottom material.








You will have something that looks like this.









Take enough cheese cloth to wrap up from the bottom of the container and secure it around the neck of the container. Fluff it or blouse the cheesecloth, do not pull it tight like a wrapping. You can do one or two cheese cloths wraps.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I secured the cheese cloth at the top with the fuzzy yarn tied and then ofcourse a over kill of hot glue.
If you have covered your opening with cheesecloth. I did a ring of hot glue around the opening and then cut out the opening









Tuck in the flaps of the opening with glue or tape

Now comes the insane part: 
The fuzzy yarn. I grabbed the yarn with one hand and did arms lengths back and forth about 4 or 6 times until I had a "tail" of yarn.
Tie the yarn around the top of the container








then begin glueing ramdomly down the container and around the opening loosely and haphazardly ..... ( or you can modify how you put this on. )
I kept touching the hot glue.....WRONG..... so improvise to your safety or
to your pain tolerance.









Repeat as necessary until entire container is covered and as full to your liking.
Or you have 2nd degree fingers burns. LOL ! 








Wrap up the loose, unkept looking top with fuzzy yarn








Cut a strip of cheesecloth the length of your rope 








Run a strip of glue up the rope and put cheesecloth on... Ouch ! Watch the 
hot glue....

Cut some more strips of the fuzzy yarn,
Run another line of hot glue up the cheesecloth covered rope and wrap the 
fuzzy yarn in loose spirls up the length of rope.









Spider Pod ! sorry all my spiders and webbing is in storage, so I could not present the final photo in a display. YOu can take a catzillion baby spiders
and have them crawling out of the hole. YOu can use these for alien pods
you can light them with pulsing lights or pumpkins lights.... 
Hope you enjoyed. Please modify to your liking....I am sure that there is a better way....You could even use chicken wire instead of the liter or milk jugs.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are cool cylon. turned out really nice. they're pretty even, boy is that creepy. instead of an old mattress pad i wonder if that cotten batting that comes in a roll would work. it would be more light weight, but probably not as durable. you know how you hang out a bird house and the birds move in? well...

you get my drift


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh Yeah! A timely tutorial for me. This is going right into my 'spider room.' Thanks!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, that is crafty! I wonder.......does it glow in the dark?


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Ooooooooooooo! and here I am doing a spider area this year 
)
Boy am I stealing your idea! LOL
As for glow in the dark...I imagine that if you soak the cheesecloth in tide and buy the g-i-d wool that you could make 'em that way.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*tide*



sheepies666 said:


> Ooooooooooooo! and here I am doing a spider area this year
> )
> Boy am I stealing your idea! LOL
> As for glow in the dark...I imagine that if you soak the cheesecloth in tide and buy the g-i-d wool that you could make 'em that way.


i have heard that woolite is also supposed to make stuff glow in the dark


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Since I'm doing spiders this year I'm stealing the idea too. That is fantastic. What a great and novel idea. 
There is a fabric spray can that I think I will try. I'll also use the hot glue gun but, I tend to use popsicle sticks so I don't get burnt when trying to push something down. Saves the figures. lol There is also some glow in the dark paint that Lowes has that I think I'll put on the inside of the pods. 
Thanks so much for sharing your idea and plans.


----------



## WebzArt (Sep 10, 2008)

Cylone,

Your webs are amazing..I have seen alot and these by far are some of the nicest and realistic looking ones yet! Keep up the great work


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

CFG - I share you're pain the with hurricane threats  Haven't been able to get any yard stuff done. Anyway, I too am stealing your idea. I'm gonna make mine to go in my black light tent, and maybe I'll put some glowsticks inside the pod. Great idea. Good luck with those burns, I just ordered a new set of fingertips myself.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Very nice work! And something that might go along with those who are doing spider rooms (did one last year) is those 'crafty' Martha Stewart spider egg sacks. I wish I could find a picture but they DO look creepy, even more so than Martha herself .

Anyway, you take white panty hose and stuff a med size (maybe 4" to 6") styro ball down to the bottom. Get hold of some baby spiders (I found 100 for a couple of bucks last year) and put them down the stocking between the ball and the fabric. Looks creepy as hell. Attach some med size spiders to the outside of the 'sac' and hang. 

I balked a little when I couldn't find cheap styro balls. I tried to ball up some newspaper but couldn't get it smoothed out enough and it ruined the effect. Gotta have a smooth ball. Still, to have a few of these hanging down and brushing people's head would be cool.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job, those look really good. I especially like how they look bunched together.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the nice replies: This was a whim of an idea ( thinking Martha Stewarts spider sacks) , that came out okay. I think it will be interesting to see the variations that will
spawn. But I think they look pretty interesting myself, and can't wait to work them into webbing and get all the little spiders going. I was going to pull down the black light tonight, and did not. But I believe the white fuzzy yarn does pick up black lights without anything done to it. I think one of those battery operated pumpkin lights that change colors, or a wreath string of LED's or even a small portable strobe that they sell now would look good tucked inside of them. 
Death Wraith - interesting idea with the pantyhose and foam ball.......
I used a LARGE christmas ornament inside panty hose for "testicles" in the scary scene contest. LOL


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks CFG, was planning on making these this year and now I have a tutorial


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

CFQ Sorry Sorry Sorry !!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

ScottishScarer
CFG .....CFQ ..... its all good between you and me.....
I am still not over that kiss I gave you the other night....
Your lips are sweeter than wine ! Hee Hee !


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi CFQ,

Is the yard called, "fuzzy yarn"? I checked Michaels' today and couldn't find anything fuzzy. The store girl mentioned to just unwind some of it but, that didn't look very good at all. 

Regards,

Growler


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i was in kmart and they have some spider sacks. i would have been perfectly content with them but, after seeing yours, they don't even compare. i am going to have to make my own to have the look you put out. yours are so awesome


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Growler said:


> Hi CFQ,
> 
> Is the yard called, "fuzzy yarn"? I checked Michaels' today and couldn't find anything fuzzy. The store girl mentioned to just unwind some of it but, that didn't look very good at all.
> 
> ...


Growler, Sorry for the delay in reply. Lost my own post ! 
No, its not called fuzzy yarn. That's what I called it. Sorry. I think its more like a mohair yarn. I purchased mine at the Dollar Store. But I have seen it in Wal-mart and stores that carry yarn. 



hallorenescene said:


> i was in kmart and they have some spider sacks. i would have been perfectly content with them but, after seeing yours, they don't even compare. i am going to have to make my own to have the look you put out. yours are so awesome


Thank you Hallorenescene. I saw the ones at Wal-lmart. Yea, I like mine better too. Is that being pompous? LOL ! 
I also like Voodoo Willies. Much more ick and gross factor. And I think his would make good alien, swamp , "creature" type situations. They look very
scary. Mine are more spidery, webby, soft, full of deadly little spider looking. So I guess it depends on the looks or haunt needs.  Thanks again, have fun creating them. Would love if you posted a pic of your creation either here or on personal page.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Death Wraith said:


> Very nice work! And something that might go along with those who are doing spider rooms (did one last year) is those 'crafty' Martha Stewart spider egg sacks. I wish I could find a picture but they DO look creepy, even more so than Martha herself .
> 
> Anyway, you take white panty hose and stuff a med size (maybe 4" to 6") styro ball down to the bottom. Get hold of some baby spiders (I found 100 for a couple of bucks last year) and put them down the stocking between the ball and the fabric. Looks creepy as hell. Attach some med size spiders to the outside of the 'sac' and hang.
> 
> I balked a little when I couldn't find cheap styro balls. I tried to ball up some newspaper but couldn't get it smoothed out enough and it ruined the effect. Gotta have a smooth ball. Still, to have a few of these hanging down and brushing people's head would be cool.


Here's a link to the Martha Stewart spider sack. I like CFQ's much better.

http://www.hauntedyards.com/images/books/msl/mseggsac.jpg


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

So cool - thanks for posting!!


----------

